# APR Turbo Muffler Delete Install



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I figured I'd put together a picture install of the Turbo Muffler Delete from APR for everyone just to hopefully help out with anyone still deciding on this mod. 

My impression is that this is a nice little add on modification after taking a spin and punching it a few times. It's not a game changer by any means, but it definitely gives you more of that turbo "sssssst" sound when you get on the throttle. It's not obnoxious by any means, just that when stock this sound is basically non-existent. This just allows you to hear that it is in fact a turbocharged car. 

As far as throttle response goes, it could be in my head, but it seems there's a little difference. It's like the car is a little more jumpy and ready to push. But like I said, it's not a night and day difference so it could be in my head. Whether $150 is worth what I've described above is completely up to the individual, but I'm not going to complain.

I had my intake before the addition of the turbo muffler delete, and didn't get this sound. So this muffler delete definitely is what creates the sound. Whether or not you need an intake as well to hear it would have to be confirmed by someone who only had the muffler delete.


So first of all, if you're planning on doing an intake, bundling this mod and the intake together in one job makes sense because you have to remove the intake for the turbo muffler delete.









Take the engine cover off:









Loosen the clamp on the intake hose to the inlet of the turbocharger for removal:









Removed:









Intake removed as well:









Once removed, you will see the compressor outlet hose which needs to be removed where the turbo muffler is housed. You'll have to remove these two 7mm clamps, and depending on how these clamps are positioned it can be a tight fit:









For example, the space I was working with:









Remove the T30 screw from the compressor outlet pipe:









With the space I was working with, I loosened the hose clamps on the compressor outlet pipe going to the turbo muffler with a 7mm wrench:

















At this point, you can pull away the compressor outlet pipe so that you can remove the connector hose so that you can get to the turbo muffler:

















And remove it:









Now you can see the turbo muffler:









Remove the three 5mm allen screws on the turbo muffler and it'll come right off (*note: watch for the o-ring that comes off with it*):









*Use some silicone grease as APR recommends to keep the seal and o-ring in place for these next steps*

Place the APR provided seal inside the housing of the stock turbo muffler:









Reinstall the factory o-ring onto the turbocharger, and install the outer section of the muffler delete with the three allen screws:

















Insert and screw in the center section of the turbo muffler delete and use the provided loctite on the threads when you screw it in place:









Reinstall the hose connector with clamps to the APR turbo muffler delete and the compressor outlet pipe:









Tighten the compressor outlet pipe T30 screw to secure it back in place:









Reinstall the intake hose to the inlet of the turbocharger and reinstall your intake:

















Put your engine cover back on, and you're all done:









Hope this helps!


----------



## PanamaS3 (Mar 17, 2015)

thanks for the great post jr....I'm looking to get both the air filter and muffler delete done on my car soon....be interested to know how its going for you....thanks again


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

PanamaS3 said:


> thanks for the great post jr....I'm looking to get both the air filter and muffler delete done on my car soon....be interested to know how its going for you....thanks again


No problem! So far everything is going well with the car, I haven't had any issues whatsoever. I've added a Milltek catback exhaust since the turbo muffler delete, and plan on adding a downpipe soon. 

I feel like the muffler delete just helps the flow in combination with an intake into the turbo...how much, I have no idea. It's probably more in my head than anything, but it does increase the sound from air being pulled in a very small amount. For the price it's a cool little add on if you like messing with your car.


----------



## PanamaS3 (Mar 17, 2015)

thats great....i also got recommended to get a diverter valve to improve throttle response (Go Fast Bits DV+ Diverter Valve - T9351)...which is not an expensive part....have you heard of/had experience with this?
out of interest, was there a reason you didn't go for a full turbo back exhaust? i have a friend here who went the Milltek catback route but he is not happy about the sound ie. none....so he is going to delete the resonator and put the Milltek sport cat on. I must admit to not being very experienced with any of this....however funds allowing after the APR stuff I want to get the MTM cantronic and turbo back exhaust system...but not sure if I should do the springs and new wheels first to improve the bounce back and track....decisions decisions


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

PanamaS3 said:


> thats great....i also got recommended to get a diverter valve to improve throttle response (Go Fast Bits DV+ Diverter Valve - T9351)...which is not an expensive part....have you heard of/had experience with this?
> out of interest, was there a reason you didn't go for a full turbo back exhaust? i have a friend here who went the Milltek catback route but he is not happy about the sound ie. none....so he is going to delete the resonator and put the Milltek sport cat on. I must admit to not being very experienced with any of this....however funds allowing after the APR stuff I want to get the MTM cantronic and turbo back exhaust system...but not sure if I should do the springs and new wheels first to improve the bounce back and track....decisions decisions


I honestly haven't looked into diverter valves much, so I'm afraid I wouldn't be too much help on what's good for them. 

I like the resonated version because I'm not a fan or raspy sounding exhausts, which on 4 cylinder engines often seems to be the sound that you get from them. And the reason I didn't get a downpipe yet is just because I held off for the moment since stage 2 tunes aren't officially out yet and I used the money on other things that I wanted more in the near term. Short answer, I'm going to get a downpipe, but just haven't pulled the trigger yet. I'm focused on finally getting my springs on, and putting my wheels on when they arrive. Then I'll most likely start rounding out the Stage 2 modifications. :beer:


----------



## PanamaS3 (Mar 17, 2015)

nice nice....yes I think it might be worth me getting some H&R sport springs, new wheels and spacers to bring the wheels out and make it look the nuts and hopefully handle better....I want to reduce the "bounce" and give it a more aggressive stance. Think now I should do this before I do the ECU mods and exhaust...out of interest what size wheels did you go for?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Go Fast Bits T9351 is not gonna fit on the S3. They will be rolling out a S3 application in the near future. We have been in talks with them as we sell a ton of the #t9351 which works on the mk5/6/7 GTI's and other cars.

We will have the new GFB once it rolls out up on www.moddedeuros.com as well as in our project S3


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

PanamaS3 said:


> nice nice....yes I think it might be worth me getting some H&R sport springs, new wheels and spacers to bring the wheels out and make it look the nuts and hopefully handle better....I want to reduce the "bounce" and give it a more aggressive stance. Think now I should do this before I do the ECU mods and exhaust...out of interest what size wheels did you go for?


19x8.5


----------



## PanamaS3 (Mar 17, 2015)

hey sean...I just had the T9351 fitted to my S3....my mechanic said it was a very tight fit, but he did it....from what you say though it makes me a little nervous....car seems to be running well, smoother and more responsive....almost too responsive if that's possible.


----------



## PanamaS3 (Mar 17, 2015)

Do you have the magride on your car jr? and did you put spacers on those new rims? I'm thinking of keeping my stock 18's for now and putting on 10mm front and 15mm rear


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

PanamaS3 said:


> hey sean...I just had the T9351 fitted to my S3....my mechanic said it was a very tight fit, but he did it....from what you say though it makes me a little nervous....car seems to be running well, smoother and more responsive....almost too responsive if that's possible.


Yea its really really tight. GFB is rolling out one for the S3. It should be just fine. We just don't recommend running t9351 and just wait for the correct version from GFB


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

PanamaS3 said:


> Do you have the magride on your car jr? and did you put spacers on those new rims? I'm thinking of keeping my stock 18's for now and putting on 10mm front and 15mm rear


Yep, I've got magride on mine. My new wheels will have an offset that will make up for the lack of spacers. They'll be 15.4mm & 19.4mm farther out.


----------



## MACfearsNONE (Aug 21, 2015)

Just wanted to thank you for making this thread. Very helpful


----------



## hamz01 (Dec 16, 2014)

I also did the APR TMD. I did it weeks after I put in the CTS intake and can't say I heard or felt much difference, but as you say, it's a fun mod if you like messing with the car.

Additionally, I am on H&R Sports w/ magride, stock 19s, and 15mm H&R spacers. Also ditched the Contis for Pilot Super Sports. Don't know how the springs would have ridden on the Contis.


----------



## selp (Sep 17, 2015)

hamz01 said:


> I also did the APR TMD. I did it weeks after I put in the CTS intake and can't say I heard or felt much difference, but as you say, it's a fun mod if you like messing with the car.
> 
> Additionally, I am on H&R Sports w/ magride, stock 19s, and 15mm H&R spacers. Also ditched the Contis for Pilot Super Sports. Don't know how the springs would have ridden on the Contis.


hamz01, 
Do you have any pictures of how your car looks?
I want to lower the car a bit, and was thinking of spacers as well to help the tires flush with the body.

thanks


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

MACfearsNONE said:


> Just wanted to thank you for making this thread. Very helpful


No problem!


----------

